# Mac Classic et internet



## Average Joe (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai pas mal parcouru MacTracker ces derniers temps (pourquoi le son de démarrage des différents OS a disparu sur la dernière mise à jour  ).
Il en ressort que les premiers Mac équipés d'une prise Ethernet remontent à octobre 1991, il s'agissait des Quadra essentiellement.
Il n'était pas alors question de prises RJ 45 comme maintenant. Comment se présentait le câble ? Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont expérimenté la connexion (récemment ou à l'époque) avec des Mac de cette génération, qui fonctionnaient sous le système 7 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2011)

C'étaient des prises AAUI 15, il falait intercaler un "transceiver" entre le Mac et le réseau, qui lui, était à l'époque généralement du 10 base2 (coaxial), plus rarement du 10 baseT (RJ45). Certains transceivers faisaient les deux.





Ménant, vu le titre de ton sujet, il y a une équivoque, c'est "internet" ou "ethernet" que tu voulais mettre en titre ? parce que naviguer sur internet avec un Mac de cette époque, faut pas rêver, ils n'ont pas la puissance pour afficher les pages actuelles, et les versions compatibles avec le système 7 des navigateurs en sont de toute façon incapables.


----------

